# Combination DM's forum?



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2002)

This was prompted by a thread in Gen Discussion, so I thought I'd get everyone's opinion.

Should I combine some of the forums under DM's Stuff?  I'd probably keep House Rules separate, but Whereabouts, Rogues' Gallery etc. could be combined fairly easily.

I don't mind either way.  So I'll let you decide.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 2, 2002)

Morrus - I voted "No" because I didn't want House Rules combined with the ohers, but since I now see you weren't going to do that anyway, I'd like to change my vote.


----------



## Psionicist (Mar 2, 2002)

No thanks.

Even as a player I create my own feats, prestige classes and such. It shouldn't be a DM only forum.

Edit: Whoops. Don't mind me. As long as House Rules are separate I'm happy


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 2, 2002)

I'd like to see plots and whereabouts combined. I'm iffy on combining in Rogue's Gallery, as those are threads that get reviewed but not posted to too often; they'll sink fast.  House Rules and Conversions (IMO) should definitely stay separate.


----------



## Psion (Mar 2, 2002)

I say combine 'em all, house rules included. Traffic on house rules is light too, and combining them will encourage more responses to all of them.


----------



## MasterOfHeaven (Mar 2, 2002)

I'd also like to see them combined.  I definitely say yes.


----------



## Kaptain_Kantrip (Mar 2, 2002)

Please combine them and put house rules on the forum selection page so it generates more traffic!


----------



## omedon (Mar 2, 2002)

I would definitely combine whereabouts and plots, I would leave rogues gallery seperate for the same reasons that Piratecat mentioned, I don't think that it is a forum that really needs to generat any posting traffic it is more of a resource.

I don't know about what to do house rules though, I think it gets decent traffic anyways, definitely more than plots and whereabouts and I would hate to see these two get swamped by house rules posts, but I guess this doesn't matter too much as it sounds like you aren't planning on including it in the convergence anyways.


----------



## Davelozzi (Mar 2, 2002)

Psion said:
			
		

> *I say combine 'em all, house rules included. Traffic on house rules is light too, and combining them will encourage more responses to all of them. *




I second that.


----------



## adndgamer (Mar 2, 2002)

I say to have house rules combined with them.  Group together Whereabouts, House Rules, Plots, and whatever else there is that I never go to that relates to DMing.

Hm. Maybe there needs to be a new poll on whether to include House Rules in the grouping? 

I'd keep the In-character, Rogues Gallery (and other intentionally slower forums) seperate though.


----------



## Psion (Mar 3, 2002)

If you think about it, house rules really should go with plots and whereabouts. If you have a new race or prestige class, what are you going to do? You write it up. You want your world to have a grittier tone, you likewise make a house rule.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 3, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I'd like to see plots and whereabouts combined. I'm iffy on combining in Rogue's Gallery, as those are threads that get reviewed but not posted to too often; they'll sink fast.*



I second that since it is exactly what *I* wanted to say.


----------



## Malin Genie (Mar 3, 2002)

I'll join the 'Plots, Whereabouts, and House Rules should be combined, but leave Rogues alone' group.


----------



## Chacal (Mar 3, 2002)

Pots and whereabouts could easily be merged (they're conceptually linked), but I'm not so sure about house rules, which I see more as a kind of extension of the  rules forum.


Chacal


----------



## Someguy (Mar 3, 2002)

Lemoncurry


----------



## Blacksad (Mar 4, 2002)

*idem*

Plots, Whereabouts and House rules would be nice merged, but keep the rogue's gallery out, it is usefull as it is now.

Another idea on the reorganisation, is to invert the order of the forum, so that people ppost on the general forum, only when they have looked at the titles of the other forums (a bit like the curent wizards forum)


----------



## drothgery (Mar 6, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I'd like to see plots and whereabouts combined. I'm iffy on combining in Rogue's Gallery, as those are threads that get reviewed but not posted to too often; they'll sink fast.  House Rules and Conversions (IMO) should definitely stay separate. *




As Rogue's Gallery was the main reason why I voted know, I think I'm going to note here that I agree with the peg-legged feline.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 7, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I'd like to see plots and whereabouts combined. I'm iffy on combining in Rogue's Gallery, as those are threads that get reviewed but not posted to too often; they'll sink fast.  House Rules and Conversions (IMO) should definitely stay separate. *




I think I agrre with the cute kitty with the hook and the peg leg.
Combine them, but let Rogue's Gallery out...


----------



## GuardianLurker (Mar 12, 2002)

*Best of Archives?*

It sounds like the main problem people have with merging the Rogue's Gallery (and a few of the other fora) is the fact that even though their very light volume, they are HIGHLY minable. Some of the bits from the other fora are also of extremely high quality. (An example would be the Old One's d20 economics simulator.)

Perhaps if the moderators were a bit more aggresive on moving stuff to the Archived forum (or something similar) it would solve most of these problems? (The folks over at RPG.net already implement something very similar to this. It might be worth talking to them.)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 12, 2002)

I gotta agree with the guys that don't feal rogues galler should be combined.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 26, 2002)

Bump.  I'll give this another couple of days and then make some changes.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I'd like to see plots and whereabouts combined. I'm iffy on combining in Rogue's Gallery, as those are threads that get reviewed but not posted to too often; they'll sink fast.  House Rules and Conversions (IMO) should definitely stay separate. *




I agree with Piratecat.


----------



## Ashtal (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't see a problem combining all those forums together, save for house rules.  Would make my job easier as a Mod if I only have the one consolidated forum to check - plus, it may increase the exposure of the material to more people.


----------



## hong (Mar 27, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *I don't see a problem combining all those forums together, save for house rules. *




What Ashtal said.


----------

